# DVD writing not working.

## dargosch

Hi

I have a new DVD writer (an AOPEN DUW1608/ARR with updated firmware) that I cannot get to work:

```

mythtv root # cdrecord-wrapper.sh dev=0,0,0 -v -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone

Limited  features:

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'AOPEN   ' 'DUW1608/ARR     ' 'A070' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Blanking does not work:

```

mythtv root # cdrecord-wrapper.sh dev=0,0,0 -v blank=fast

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone

Limited  features:

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+RW

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW (current)

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+RW driver (mmc_dvdplusrw).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1146880 = 1120 KB

Current Secsize: 2048

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 3 in real BLANK mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    8 seconds.Alarm clock

```

```

mythtv root # cdrecord-wrapper.sh dev=0,0,0 -v -dao /mnt/video/out.iso

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone

Limited  features:

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+RW

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW (current)

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+RW driver (mmc_dvdplusrw).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1146880 = 1120 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  1117 MB

Total size:     1117 MB = 572011 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Blocks total: 2295104 Blocks current: 2295104 Blocks remaining: 1723093

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 3 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    8 seconds.Alarm clock

```

I have the following modules loaded:

```

mythtv root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ide_scsi               13956  1

ide_cd                 37060  0

sg                     30432  2

w83627hf               27936  0

i2c_sensor              3328  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 2112  0

snd_pcm_oss            48224  0

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34304  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6592  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51920  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ohci_hcd               16712  0

snd_via82xx            22208  0

snd_ac97_codec         71664  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                80900  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21636  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7876  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6784  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20704  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7628  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    47396  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               7968  1 snd

i2c_viapro              6604  0

ehci_hcd               26180  0

uhci_hcd               29776  0

xfs                   540668  1

ath_pci                51488  0

ath_rate_onoe           7368  1 ath_pci

wlan                  105564  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               132048  2 ath_pci

bttv                  143952  0

video_buf              17284  1 bttv

firmware_class          8128  1 bttv

v4l2_common             5120  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4168  1 bttv

lirc_i2c                7172  1

lirc_dev               11404  1 lirc_i2c

ivtv_fb                29560  1

msp3400                26488  0

saa7127                11612  0

saa7115                11672  0

tuner                  19236  0

tveeprom               11252  0

ivtv                  804900  3 ivtv_fb

i2c_algo_bit            8776  2 bttv,ivtv

videodev                7872  2 bttv,ivtv

tda9887                12376  0

i2c_core               18688  13 w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,bttv,lirc_i2c,msp3400,saa7127,saa7115,tuner,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit,tda9887

via_rhine              17732  0

sr_mod                 15460  0

scsi_mod               74400  3 ide_scsi,sg,sr_mod

```

I have enalbes ide-scsi in the kernel boot parameters 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

 

and 

```
options ide-cd ignore=hdc

```

 in the modules.d/dvd file. 

The kernel is 2.6.10 (gentoo-dev-sources).

What am I doing wrong??

----------

## tweye

on 5 march 2005 the license key inside cdrecord-wrapper.sh expired.

the easiest way is to grab the new cdrecord-wrapper.sh with the new key here:

ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/cdrecord-wrapper.sh

which will work till 22 october 2005.

----------

## dargosch

I tried downloading the new wrapper and it did not work. Acctually, it froze the box everytime I tried. Not much to debug.

Instead, I removed SCSI-CD support from the kernel and am now trying with the ATAPI interface.

No freeze, but still not 100% successful:

```

ythtv video # cdrecord-wrapper.sh -v dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -data -dao  out.iso

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone

Limited  features:

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'AOPEN   '

Identifikation : 'DUW1608/ARR     '

Revision       : 'A070'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+R

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R (current)

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1212416 = 1184 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  1117 MB

Total size:     1117 MB = 572011 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Blocks total: 2295104 Blocks current: 2295104 Blocks remaining: 1723093

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 3 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    1 of 1117 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  97%]   0.0x.cdrecord-ProDVD: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 02 0F 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: F0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (valid)

cmd finished after 2.685s timeout 100s

write track data: error after 1079296 bytes

cdrecord-ProDVD: A write error occured.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Please properly read the error message above.

Writing  time:   33.968s

Average write speed  24.9x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    8.514s

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo had 81 puts and 18 gets.

cdrecord-ProDVD: fifo was 0 times empty and 3 times full, min fill was 92%.

mythtv video #

```

Does anyone know what this is?

----------

## hyperextorsion

Any luck in getting this to work yet?

I have the same problem...

----------

## Tlaloc

Some 'dmesg' output or output from 'tail /var/log/messages' could be helpful.

I also had problems with my external drive attached to the firewire bus unless I made the scsi buffer smaller with the '-ts 32768' argument, you could try that. And I think enabling burnfree with 'driveropts=burnfree' would also be a good idea.

Bye, Valentin.

----------

## rakaur

I still have this problem, only mine won't fail on buffer underrun, as it never gets that far. It was working just fine for quite some time, now just refuses to do anything other than spit out "Alarm clock."

/var/log/messages is clean, but dmesg tells another story:

```
ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

scsi: unknown opcode 0x01

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0
```

Tons and tons of that. I have absolutely no idea.

----------

## funtom

I've got the same problem as rakaur. I had cdrecord-ProDVD working flawlessly yesterday. I could even use it as a user (as I'm in the group owning /dev/dvd, nothing more). Now it's a mess and I guess it started after and update (I haven't done any other changes at all). Suddenly, cdrecord spits permission errors (mlockall) for user (root is ok) and fails wit Alarm clock after two seconds of the "starting real write" countdown.

Here are packages that got updated:

```
     Fri Jan  6 18:13:43 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r5

     Fri Jan  6 18:13:57 2006 >>> app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

     Fri Jan  6 18:14:54 2006 >>> media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10

     Fri Jan  6 18:18:30 2006 >>> media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10

     Fri Jan  6 18:39:14 2006 >>> dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10

     Fri Jan  6 19:02:29 2006 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.18

     Fri Jan  6 19:03:23 2006 >>> media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.10

     Fri Jan  6 19:05:05 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.0.2

     Fri Jan  6 19:07:44 2006 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.8.4

     Fri Jan  6 19:08:35 2006 >>> dev-libs/atk-1.10.3

     Fri Jan  6 19:10:56 2006 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.10.2

     Fri Jan  6 19:21:59 2006 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.8

     Fri Jan  6 19:23:57 2006 >>> dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1

     Fri Jan  6 19:25:02 2006 >>> media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.10

     Fri Jan  6 19:25:56 2006 >>> sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1

     Fri Jan  6 19:27:52 2006 >>> net-p2p/azureus-2.3.0.6-r1

     Fri Jan  6 19:28:47 2006 >>> media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4

     Fri Jan  6 19:31:14 2006 >>> app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1

     Fri Jan  6 19:32:05 2006 >>> media-libs/xvid-1.0.3

     Fri Jan  6 19:32:37 2006 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

     Fri Jan  6 19:33:22 2006 >>> app-shells/tcsh-6.14-r2
```

env-update was related to tcsh, so I let it update, I haven't changed anything of that.

Here is the output of cdrecord (blanking, burning stops with the same error):

```
# cdrecord-ProDVD -v blank=fast dev=/dev/dvd

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: ProDVD Clone 

Limited  features: 

This copy of cdrecord is licensed for: private/research/educational_non-commercial_use

cdrecord-ProDVD: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

cdrecord-ProDVD: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord-ProDVD: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/dvd'

devname: '/dev/dvd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RW GWA-4082N'

Revision       : 'CC10'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD+RW (current)

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW/DL 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+RW driver (mmc_dvdplusrw).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1114112 = 1088 KB

Drive DMA Speed: 9543 kB/s 54x CD 6x DVD

Current Secsize: 2048

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real BLANK mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    8 seconds.Alarm clock
```

I'm clueless, thanks for any help. Ask for any additional info you need.

----------

## Mustaavalkosta

funtom, I've the same mysterious problem. Hopefully, someone makes or knows the solution. This is coming very annoying.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

After a while, I get this message to my term:

```
Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    8 seconds.Alarm clock

niko@gentoo ~ $ cdrecord-ProDVD: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.
```

----------

## RosenSama

Here's what I've figured out.  I think the compiled programs are only good for one year.  cdrecord-ProDVD-2.01.01 it timestamped 1/5/2005 on the berlios FTP site.  If I move my system time back to 1/4/2006, then everything still works.  Wonder if they'll compile a new one?

----------

## Mustaavalkosta

If your conclusions are true, I must say that is quite f**ked up thing to make that kind of trap, if they won't release regularly new versions or compiles.

----------

## sm4x

 *Quote:*   

> If your conclusions are true, I must say that is quite f**ked up thing to make that kind of trap, if they won't release regularly new versions or compiles. 

 

The author of cdrecord-ProDVD is known to be a little paranoid about any users misusing his software licences, as it says in his readme:

 *Quote:*   

> As I am not sure if people will follow my licensing rules, so these
> 
> keys are time limited and will expire on 2006 Jun 11 06:26:40
> 
> I will continue to make private/educational/research use free,
> ...

 

Anyway, this is about the dumbest thing i encountered in the last 10 years. Since there is no other proper dvd-writing application around, i think we have to rely on good 'ole linux-paranoid-Schilling-cdrecord-Prodvd for quite a while. Best would be to bugger him with some mail to release a new version, at least.

Well, this issue ain't quite new. Full story is here http://lwn.net/Articles/97469/

sm4x

----------

## shawnifoley

 *sm4x wrote:*   

>  Since there is no other proper dvd-writing application around, i think we have to rely on good 'ole linux-paranoid-Schilling-cdrecord-Prodvd for quite a while. Best would be to bugger him with some mail to release a new version, at least.
> 
> sm4x

 

In case you want to burn something before this gets sorted out.

# emerge app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdc=DVD.iso

replace /dev/hdc with your DVD device and DVD.iso with your iso you want burned.

--

 Shawn

----------

## RosenSama

Will growisofs erase or format DVD+RW?

----------

## shawnifoley

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Will growisofs erase or format DVD+RW?

 

no but ..

dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc

should do the trick

--

 Shawn

----------

## RosenSama

I note from the README: *Quote:*   

> You are using a Alpha binary that is more than a year old.
> 
> 		Note that cdrecord-ProDVD binaries that contain the letter 'a'
> 
> 		in the version string will stop working one year after 
> ...

 Also, checking the version 

```
 $ cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01-i686-pc-linux-gnu -version

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features:

Limited  features:

cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01-i686-pc-linux-gnu: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01-i686-pc-linux-gnu: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01-i686-pc-linux-gnu: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

```

I've tried downloading 2.01.01 from the distrib site, which isn't labelled alpha, but it returns the a01 string when version is called.  Not sure what exactly's up.  Perhaps the warnings about linux 2.6 are involved?

Added a bug to this effect:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118396

----------

## khippy

cdrecord-wrapper.sh nor cdrecord-ProDVD do work anymore independent from the CDR_SECURITY envirionment variable.

The key I have in use currently is:

```
CDR_SECURITY=8:dvd,clone:sparc-sun-solaris2,i386-pc-solaris2,i586-pc-linux,x86_64-unknown-linux,x86_64-pc-linux,powerpc-apple,hppa,powerpc-ibm-aix,i386-unknown-freebsd,i386-unknown-openbsd,i386-unknown-netbsd,powerpc-apple-netbsd,i386-pc-bsdi,mips-sgi-irix,i386-pc-sco,i586-pc-cygwin:1.11::1160000000:::private/research/educational_non-commercial_use:7mdYPOtM7xevuyXKvT9rNV.x3B6SFV4MLrduxvxrhbY2X9ddw/oqJyoXZW/
```

which I have got from the wrapper script downloaded today and that should work until 2006 Jun 11 06:26:40.

The filesize of the file.iso I want to burn is 3.7 GB containing files not larger than 640 MB created by mkisofs with no errors as usual.

I have tried using the wrapper script, I exported the variable to the environment to use cdrecord-ProDVD directly (as root) but I always get the "Alarm clock" error. 

I have used kernel 2.6.5 for months succesfully until today caused by this key mess.

app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd Latest version installed: 2.01.01-r1 which is the Latest version available.

I am looking forward to a fix of this bug...

----------

## korz

I had the same problem. As I read in this thread, I changed the systemdate back to January, 1st 2006 and it starts working (no problems with an 2.6 kernel and ATAPI protocol). I'm wondering, why the programmer added this great option to his software. I spent half a day of my life to solve a problem, which has been added to the program on purpose.

----------

## GungHo

Hi Folks,

I have got the same prob   :Rolling Eyes: , and have also worked around it by setting back the system date. I wonder wether it would not be possible, to patch the sourcecode of cdrecord to deactivate this check ...

----------

## jkcunningham

There is a new alpha out - as of yesterday (1/12/2006) and it works. He must have extended the time-bomb a year. 

I looked through the code for awhile, but its deeply buried - I couldn't find it. 

There is no sign of a new "key" to unlock >1GB burning, but perhaps the previous one will still work. I haven't tried yet. 

-Jeff

----------

## RosenSama

There is an ~x86 updated ebuild that installs the b03 version and it works > 1GB without changing the date.

 *Quote:*   

> no but ..
> 
> dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc
> 
> should do the trick
> ...

 

Is format the same as erase?

----------

## cmueller42

 *Quote:*   

> There is an ~x86 updated ebuild that installs the b03 version and it works > 1GB without changing the date.

 

Thanks a lot for the advice! As an unexperienced gentoo user, I am always in trouble when I need to mask or unmask packages. Now that I have found out how to do it, I may as well post it here. Please correct me if this is wrong or if it can be done better.

Make sure that you have the new ebuild by performing an emerge --syncThen add

=app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01_p03 ~x86 to /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask the new ebuild and 

=app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd-2.01.01-r1 to /etc/portage/package.mask to mask the old forever. After that, emerge app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd installs the new version.

----------

